# Dog insurance help please



## tracy edwards (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi, was hoping someone could help me please, I am currently insured with animal friends, now I have never made a claim on insurance, last December my pooch was ill with sickness & diarrhea, it hasn’t been officially diagnosed as anything & her sickness was once a week & then she’d be fine, it’s subsided a lot now & she hasn’t had a bout of it in a while, now my insurance is due for renewal and I would like to change insurers, but is this going to be classed a pre existing condition or not, as the wording says things like symptoms etc. So if she did develop something later on & it turned in to a condition, because it would be in her records of her sickness, does that class as a pre existing condition/symptom or not, it’s just really confusing the wording they use, I mean I am supposed to call up direct line & say you quoted me this but my dog has had a few bouts of sickness but vets only did blood test which said she was fine, just don’t want to get stung to be honest with her been 10years old now I want the best level of cover I can buy now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Best to discuss it with Direct Line but don’t give your name, etc.


----------

